# Newbie 29ers or 26



## Albion1969 (8 Jul 2013)

Hi there,

Looking to get my 1st Mountain Bike however not sure what tyre size to go for? most of my riding will be along canal tow paths till I get reasonably fit and then will progress to a bit more technical terrain. Any advantages/disadvantages on the 29ers?

Also looking for cycling club in the Black Country area if anybody has any recommendations?


----------



## Tango (8 Jul 2013)

Wheel sizes are just another dimension to help confuse and they have now added 650B which is 27.5"

If you have the chance, try a test ride or two.

How far are you from Rugeley, you can hire bikes from Swinnertons at Cannock Chase to get a good feel for a bike.

The best bike is the one that you feel happiest and most confident on, irrespective of wheel size

One thing that I have come across is that soe of the shorter riders who need smaller frames tend to find the front wheel catches their feet sometimes, but larger frames for taller people don't cause this problem

Good luck


----------



## JohnClimber (9 Jul 2013)

Tight and twisty riding = 26er
Skills compensator = 29er (this is all I've ridden since 2007)
Middle ground but expensive = 650b


----------



## Sandra6 (10 Jul 2013)

Mr6 and I had this decision to make earlier in the year. He was adamant 29 was the way to go, while I was persuaded that 26 would be better (although my friend in the know swears by a 650b as a good compromise) 
Anyway, after much toing and froing around bike shops and sitting on a few, pedalling them round car parks and the like, we decided to hire a couple of bikes from one of the trail centres. Mr6 took a 29 and I plumped for a 26 -same bike, different wheel size. 
I found the 26 really hard to control, and I couldn't manage the climbs with it, the 29er however was amazing and I swear it accelerates up hill by itself (what tail wind?!) 
We plumped for the cube analogue 29 to take home - but if he's honest Mr6 would've preferred the 26. 
For our riding - parks and fire road type trails - the 29 is the best choice, but if you want to get technical a 26 is a better bike. Although, saying that if you have no experience prior to this you will learn to love whatever you choose.
I also use mine as a commuting bike occasionally (usually if I've had it out in the morning and I'm too lazy to try and put it back in the house) and it's much faster and smoother than my hybrid. 
If you're going to use it on road at all go for something with fork lock out, mine has a little switch on the bars which is great.


----------



## Steve H (10 Jul 2013)

JohnClimber said:


> Tight and twisty riding = 26er
> Skills compensator = 29er (this is all I've ridden since 2007)
> Middle ground but expensive = 650b



I think this is fair. I'd also add that I think rider size makes a difference. I'm 6'5 and therefore my 29" mtb was an obvious choice for me. If you are a short arse, then 26" is the obvious choice. Somewhere in the middle, I think JohnClimber is spot on!


----------



## lukesdad (10 Jul 2013)

Big wheels roll small wheels accelerate, 29ers cost more. Crax mentioned the other night after a trip to the LBS some manufacturers wont be offering 26s next year. Until you decide what type of riding you want to do its a pretty tough question to answer which would be best for you.


----------



## I like Skol (10 Jul 2013)

I've considered this dilemma myself as I have a great 26" wheel MTB that I am considering upgrading to current components. I was unsure if I should move to the 29'r size with a new bike or stick with the existing steed. I am pretty sure 26" wheels are not a handicap and suite my style and typical riding terrain. I'm 6' 1" but don't find 26" wheels small, deep down I have a suspicion that 29'rs are a bit of industry hype and unless you are an exclusive high speed xc rider then the benefits are mixed. I don't believe 26" is going to stagnate as an MTB format.


----------



## Crackle (10 Jul 2013)

As LD said, MrsCrax is going through this now. She'll be test riding a couple this afternoon. I think 29ers look odd in small sizes but they have largely sorted out the geometry issues now around trail and wheelbase, so it's whatever feels right for you. 29ers do come with a price premium though.


----------



## lukesdad (10 Jul 2013)

I'm with skolly ^^^ on the industry hype bit, mtb sales started to stagnate ,they needed something to freshen it up a bit.

... and before somone comes up with, well the pro's use 'em so they must be... remember they 're paid large amounts of dosh to do as they 're told


----------



## gaz (10 Jul 2013)

Even with updated geometrys. 29ers are still quite long in comparison to a road bike or a 26er. As such doing some really tight stuff can be difficult.
Hype for sure on the new wheel size, but it does have some benefits, bigger contact patch, faster climbing and rolling over ruts and roots much easier.

As LD said, it looks like 26ers are being fazed out by some companies in next years line up, most moving to 650b and 29"


----------



## Ciar (10 Jul 2013)

I bought a 29er a couple of months ago, used to ride mtb years back, it's a strange sensation as you sit further into the frame and it has a larger turning circle, but I have been doing trails on it regularly with a few friends, lots of technicals it rides lovely and it's quick, only thing I am having a dillema with is the cow horn handlebars! but again that's something that will get better the more i ride it.. all in all love the 29er.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (10 Jul 2013)

1st off-road bike. 29er unless you are under five foot tall or so.

Me, I've tried 29ers and I like it but I've a shed full of 26" stuff and that's what I'll stick with until it is all broken/worn out.


----------



## Crackle (10 Jul 2013)

I can report back that Mrs C tried the 26 and 29er today and broke the bank and bought the 29er. I had a little go and was quite impressed. It was noticeable that it carried it's momentum more than the 26 and didn't feel clumsy at all. I think it will suit her, bit more forgiving, bit more adaptable, she wants to do short tours on it around 30/40 miles a day and I think the 29er will suit that better. Just on that note, not many 29ers have rack mounts, Cube are one of the few. Something to think about if it's important.

http://www.cube.eu/uk/wls/access-wls-race-29/


----------



## Ciar (10 Jul 2013)

Only thing i find with my 29er is on technical parts of trails due to the turning circle it takes time to get used to tight spaces  but that's just me because i have only been riding it a few weeks.. loving the look of the cube, hope they mrs has lots of fun on it.


----------



## Tango (10 Jul 2013)

Hype is always an issue, when it comes o sorting the wheat from the chaff

The hype almost makes you feel guilty for having old fashioned 26" wheels that were the bees knees up until recently

Horses for courses as always, but there does seem to be a bit of a "are you sure you ONLY want 26" wheels" thing coming through

On the plus side, there will be 26" bargains available second hand if 29" or 650B becomes the thing to have


----------



## I like Skol (10 Jul 2013)

Tango said:


> The hype almost makes you feel guilty for having old fashioned 26" wheels that were the bees knees up until recently.........
> ................there does seem to be a bit of a "are you sure you ONLY want 26" wheels" thing coming through


 
Actually, I feel kind of AWESOME for kicking their sorry arses with 'ONLY' 26" wheels. Guilt? the only guilt I have is being guilty of not being a sheep and following the crowd.


----------



## 02GF74 (11 Jul 2013)

most of the advantages/;disadvantages have been covered already - like for like, a 29er is goung to be slightly heavier.

a good write up here:
http://mbaction.com/Main/News/26er-Versus-29er-The-Shootout-Youve-Been-Asking-Fo-4713.aspx


----------



## Sandra6 (12 Jul 2013)

I know Specialized aren't making any 26 mtb's from now on - but whether they'll change their mind in a year or two and reintroduce them as "new" remains to be seen. 
The cube analogues we went for where less than a £100 more than the 26" version and I found the sizes suited me better. 
A 16 on a 26 wheel is too small, but an 18 too big. My 29er is a perfect 17!


----------



## I like Skol (12 Jul 2013)

02GF74 said:


> a good write up here:
> http://mbaction.com/Main/News/26er-Versus-29er-The-Shootout-Youve-Been-Asking-Fo-4713.aspx


 That pretty much confirms what I thought. I've never ridden a 29r but I know my 26" bike is huge fun. That'll do for me.


----------



## Andy Hay (13 Jul 2013)

I have a 29er and I keep a second pair of wheels with slick tyres on them for road rides. The bike absolutely flies on the road with the slicks and is much faster than my 26 incher with slicks on. If you're going to be riding on the road some of the time, I think the 29er will give you more pace and flexibility.


----------



## Willow (13 Jul 2013)

I have a mongoose crossway and today after a few months of deliberation have taken delivery of a Trek Cobia 29r. I have changed jobs and am cycling to work when in office about 6 miles each way, half road half very rough track and found at times I was am on for dear life with the mongoose plus periodically I end up getting off to go over some relatively small man made concrete edges which rather ruins the flow. Have to say on the mongoose I have always struggled with the gears and even after having them checked over a couple of weeks ago already struggling to get it down to small cog (sorry for technical term) I was tempted with slightly chunkier tyres on the mongoose but felt it still might not be the answer so splashed out (thankfully job came with pay rise although no cycle to work scheme well unless you want to buy from halfrauds). Will report back going for a little spin early tomorrow to try it, sadly only in the office one day next week  I took it on a teeny test spin and was amazed at how well it went up hill so might even find myself using on the road in winter - hopefully will be reporting back with good news given the cost!


----------



## clockhammer (13 Jul 2013)

I have a road bike but use a mountain bike to commute. Was thinking about a hybrid to replace my MTB as it's getting on a bit but after chatting with my LBS I had a look at a 29er and within 1 minute of sitting on the thing had placed an order. Just love the bike, rolls really well on the road, takes hills very well and is really good fun off-road. The people mentioning technical courses are probably right but the 29er gives the option of just rolling over stuff that would have flung me off when riding the old MTB.

As ever there is no right answer though, try before you buy and enjoy. Whatever you get it'll be a new bike and there is nothing like it :-)


----------

